# Ollie herding video and pictures! :)



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

This weekend we went to a herding open house... we don't train here but thought it'd be fun to pop in a cheap herding lesson. This is only Ollie's third lesson so just the basics but how he loves it! It was also a rare chance for me to get some video and pictures, hope you enjoy. 







herding by Carriesue82, on Flickr


49247960-20131020-untitled-38 by Carriesue82, on Flickr


49247959-20131020-untitled-32 by Carriesue82, on Flickr


49247958-20131020-untitled-40 by Carriesue82, on Flickr


IMG_0693 by Carriesue82, on Flickr


IMG_0680 by Carriesue82, on Flickr


IMG_0685 by Carriesue82, on Flickr


IMG_0686 by Carriesue82, on Flickr

Cooling off after

IMG_0702 by Carriesue82, on Flickr

We went for a hike after the open house too so a posting a few photos from it. 

IMG_0728 by Carriesue82, on Flickr


IMG_0720_edited-1 by Carriesue82, on Flickr


IMG_0719_edited-1 by Carriesue82, on Flickr

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Nice pictures, looks like a great day for Ollie.


----------



## Crocky (Aug 16, 2013)

Go Ollie Go! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I love watching him herd! He has such enthusiasm for it! 

I hope you get back to lessons so we can chat about it! LOL

He is such a looker too.... stunning actually.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> I love watching him herd! He has such enthusiasm for it!
> 
> I hope you get back to lessons so we can chat about it! LOL
> 
> He is such a looker too.... stunning actually.


Thanks! He's finally learning how to pose for me. 

I'm going to be finishing up some agility stuff but we should be getting back into herding in the next couple weeks, I CAN'T wait and hope to be trialing next year. Our biggest issue is just control, he goes deaf when he's in drive but as you saw in the video he was able to sit a couple times so all our at home training is paying off I think!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

That is my issue as well. When the drive kicks in, she thinks she is on her own. We have been working on that while training in schutzhund so I knew we would have similar issues with herding. We are working on it, and she is actually better at capping herself around the livestock than around a sleeve! Go figure!


----------



## Roemly's Mama (Apr 3, 2013)

awesome, thanks for sharing. My boy is going to start herding in a few months!! Can't wait.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Thank you.  Ollie LOVES herding... As soon as he's sees the sheep he turns into a barking crazy mess, at one point during the herding event he actually managed to jerk free of my grip and charged the corral barking like a mad man so yeah he likes it just a little. 

And it is such a fun sport though not as easy as it looks, good luck to you guys!


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

A few more photos 


IMG_0690 by Carriesue82, on Flickr


IMG_0696 by Carriesue82, on Flickr


IMG_0689 by Carriesue82, on Flickr


IMG_0698 by Carriesue82, on Flickr

He also passed his CGC test the following day 

Untitled photo [006D2383-7C26-469E-B90F-31E9089DB5EA] by Carriesue82, on Flickr


Untitled photo [D3512D18-0C3D-464F-964A-F17C12E2F7D1] by Carriesue82, on Flickr


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Congrats to Ollie on his CGC!


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Very nice pics. Stunning dog! Grats on the CGC as well.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks guys! Ribbons look good on him, hope we earn some more when we start doing herding trials next year.


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

Carriesue said:


> Our biggest issue is just control, he goes deaf when he's in drive but as you saw in the video he was able to sit a couple times so all our at home training is paying off I think!


Is there a reason they only give you 3 sheep to work??
If you had more sheep in the pen at a time the dogs wouldn't be so hyper about it.
I always wonder why so few sheep.....the more sheep the calmer they will be and this will in turn make the dogs calmer.......just my two cents.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Great photos, and huge congrats on the CGC!! Ollie looks so pleased (and so stunning!) with that ribbon. 

And he looks like he has SO much fun with herding; you really got to love and admire that! I'd definitely be interested in getting Trent tested with sheep one day, although I can see his lack of impulse control being a problem as well. Should be fun, though! I'll have to look into some local options for herding


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

sparra said:


> Is there a reason they only give you 3 sheep to work??
> If you had more sheep in the pen at a time the dogs wouldn't be so hyper about it.
> I always wonder why so few sheep.....the more sheep the calmer they will be and this will in turn make the dogs calmer.......just my two cents.


I'm not entirely sure, I always thought it was an easier number for beginners to manage and may have something to do with AKC style herding... but I sure hope we get to work more someday.


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

Carriesue said:


> I'm not entirely sure, I always thought it was an easier number for beginners to manage and may have something to do with AKC style herding... but I sure hope we get to work more someday.


I'm sure you will 

Just from my experience the more sheep you have the less "excited" everyone gets....the sheep feel more secure so tend to run and break less and the dogs will be calmer as a result.
You look like you are having lots of fun......it really is a rewarding thing to do with your dog.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Rei said:


> Great photos, and huge congrats on the CGC!! Ollie looks so pleased (and so stunning!) with that ribbon.
> 
> And he looks like he has SO much fun with herding; you really got to love and admire that! I'd definitely be interested in getting Trent tested with sheep one day, although I can see his lack of impulse control being a problem as well. Should be fun, though! I'll have to look into some local options for herding


Thank you! Yes herding is his thing, I've tried several other sports with him and this is the only one where he quivers with excitement when we're almost at the training center and he's got a lot of great natural talent to work with like running wide all on his own. It is really fun and such a great confidence booster for dogs. 

And as an example he hadn't been to this particular herding place in over 6 months but as we got within 5 minutes of it he was literally losing his mind in the truck like he knew where we were, lol!


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Nice pics (love his face). Congrats on the CGC (Hidden Valley OB Club? That is who we did Levi's through)!

Hopefully we will make it down your way next year for a trail 

You guys should also try lure coursing. There is a club out of east county (I think) that holds monthly (or so) fun runs. They weren't active for awhile because they didn't have a field, but now they are up and at it again (of course, after we leave town). Leyna and Levi LOVED it!


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

sparra said:


> Just from my experience the more sheep you have the less "excited" everyone gets....the sheep feel more secure so tend to run and break less and the dogs will be calmer as a result.
> You look like you are having lots of fun......it really is a rewarding thing to do with your dog.


3 sheep seems to be pretty much the norm everywhere I have been. I work my boy on 10 (or 9 right now) and it is better..... we are working to double or triple that number in the next few months.

But.... I am "trying" to learn tending style.

Our BC/Aussie/Corgi crew often use 5 sheep.

..... Ollie is gorgeous!


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

mspiker03 said:


> Nice pics (love his face). Congrats on the CGC (Hidden Valley OB Club? That is who we did Levi's through)!
> 
> Hopefully we will make it down your way next year for a trail
> 
> You guys should also try lure coursing. There is a club out of east county (I think) that holds monthly (or so) fun runs. They weren't active for awhile because they didn't have a field, but now they are up and at it again (of course, after we leave town). Leyna and Levi LOVED it!


Actually we did it at the all breed obedience club in Allied Gardens, I just learned about the hidden valley club and now I feel a right arse for driving an hour down to San Diego, lol!

It's funny you mention that because we are doing some lure coursing this weekend with the Luratics club.  Not sure if that was the one you were talking about but Ollie loves it! They do their events in Ocean Beach.

I hope to be trialing next year! We are getting back into training with Rich here soon(he's out of town till Nov)... boy it's expensive but so worth it to train with someone who knows the breed.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

gagsd said:


> 3 sheep seems to be pretty much the norm everywhere I have been. I work my boy on 10 (or 9 right now) and it is better..... we are working to double or triple that number in the next few months.
> 
> But.... I am "trying" to learn tending style.
> 
> ...


I think Ollie would be in sheer heaven to work that many sheep and I really hope we get to eventually. I know here where I live there isn't any HGH stuff though. Mspiker would know more about this then I would, I'm a newbie and just started. 

And thank you!


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

I know nothing about herding but really enjoyed watching Ollie's enthusiasm! What I also noticed, when he settled a bit and started trotting around, how nicely he covered the ground. With practice/conditioning he looks like a dog that could work all day.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Carriesue said:


> I think Ollie would be in sheer heaven to work that many sheep and I really hope we get to eventually. I know here where I live there isn't any HGH stuff though. Mspiker would know more about this then I would, I'm a newbie and just started.
> 
> And thank you!


Well, AKC tests and A/B courses use 3-5 sheep. AHBA is similar for tests and some of the other courses. So, I would assume that is one reason why instinct tests are done with so few sheep (pretty much the norm to use that many sheep as far as I have seen). Also, they are often done in a small pen/arena. Paisley has actually only worked goats because they are less reactive than the sheep to her puppy antics. She is using 4 goats in a large arena and is able to move them around more.

Carrie - Terry holds RLF courses (AHBA, Ranch Large Flock) which is done as a french style trial. You probably have 20 or so sheep for the first level. They are a lot of fun. You can read a bit about them here:
French-Style Trials in Northern California
and
Herding dogs, clubs, breeds list, stockdogs - Herding on the Web
(those articles and the website was done by Linda Rorem, who was our judge for our HCT leg one - the video I sent you)
They also have, each October, a french style herding clinic (one in Nor Cal and one in So Cal - I think Lancaster area) done by a french judge and then a trial after. I think we may do it next year.

You won't find any HGH herding around CA, or anywhere out west. Sometimes you will find Course C trials, but I seem find more RLF ones. I figure, we take what we can get. You are very lucky in San Diego, and herding at Terrys place - they have a ton of trials there.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Carriesue said:


> Actually we did it at the all breed obedience club in Allied Gardens, I just learned about the hidden valley club and now I feel a right arse for driving an hour down to San Diego, lol!
> 
> It's funny you mention that because we are doing some lure coursing this weekend with the Luratics club.  Not sure if that was the one you were talking about but Ollie loves it! They do their events in Ocean Beach.
> 
> I hope to be trialing next year! We are getting back into training with Rich here soon(he's out of town till Nov)... boy it's expensive but so worth it to train with someone who knows the breed.


Yup, was thinking Luratics. They seem to change their field often (I still get emails).

Rich is great. Such a diverse group of dogs down there, which is cool. You wouldn't go wrong with any of the trainers.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

mspiker03 said:


> Well, AKC tests and A/B courses use 3-5 sheep. AHBA is similar for tests and some of the other courses. So, I would assume that is one reason why instinct tests are done with so few sheep (pretty much the norm to use that many sheep as far as I have seen). Also, they are often done in a small pen/arena. Paisley has actually only worked goats because they are less reactive than the sheep to her puppy antics. She is using 4 goats in a large arena and is able to move them around more.
> 
> Carrie - Terry holds RLF courses (AHBA, Ranch Large Flock) which is done as a french style trial. You probably have 20 or so sheep for the first level. They are a lot of fun. You can read a bit about them here:
> French-Style Trials in Northern California
> ...


Wow thank you for the info! I think Ollie needs a bit more time learning to listen to me lol before we try that but I know he would absolutely love it... I can just see his little mind being blown at the sight of so many. I might like to try him on cattle someday as well if they offer that, makes me a bit nervous with how dangerous it is but I'd at least like to see how he'd react to them.

But again, thanks for all the info I will book mark all of it!


----------

